# soup!



## hibiscusmile (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey u guys, been hungry for different soups lately, don't know if it is the cold weather or what, but want some new recipes! Who got some tried and true?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 24, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hey u guys, been hungry for different soups lately, don't know if it is the cold weather or what, but want some new recipes! Who got some tried and true?


\It would be easier, Rebecca, if we knew what soups you already like! For some reason, I think that you are of Polish extraction, is that true? If so, Knorr sells exactly the same Barscz czerwony over here as they do in Poland, Even the label is the same, though I think that the top is different. It is sold here: http://www.shoprite.com/pd/Knorr/Red-Borsch-Mix/1-62-oz/90030

If you are really interested, I have an "authentic" (from a cookbook called "Podarok Molodym Khozaikam" by Elena Molokhovets) recipe that uses ham hocks and beef brisket and is garnished with Piroshki or Frikadel'ki iz Govyadiny. If you express interest, I'll PM it to you. If not, I have a bunch of yummy English and French soups that 'll do you in! I also make a pretty good sweet-and-sour cabbage soup when I am feeling Jewish. Observing Jews cannot eat anything that is traif. Can Christians eat Jewish soup?


----------



## d17oug18 (Feb 24, 2011)

i happen to be a chef =) and if you make your soup from scratch just know that an onion a carrot and celery is the basic trio to start with. Saute till they are all browned(not black please =P). Then add some kind of an acid, like tomato puree/juice, wine, or a flavorful vinegar(like basalmic or white wine. Then add broth or water and let heavily simmer for at least 20 minutes and BAMB!!! simple soup that will taste awesome! (as a side note: suating before the liquid is added is the only way to add richness and 3rd dimension flavors, so feel free to add chicken, asperagus, beef, and any kind of cabbage. No other greenery though, they make soups taste wierd lol)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 24, 2011)

how impressive, two responces, I am a happy girl.

Sorry Phil, hubby is Black Russian and Polish, I am Irish and German Dutch girl, born in the Georgia and mom from Alabama. Dad was a chef all his life. I do so love all kinds of soups and stews though. Phil, I cannot believe you have a receipe for the sweet andsour soup, tell me what it is, I make one myself all the time and have never came across one from anyone else..... :blink:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 24, 2011)

Dear me, so excited now, hear that Yen, some chicken receipes coming too! :lol:


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 24, 2011)

ok, now that you have a few ideas, he is one of my favorite soups to make on a cold day.

I'm going to simplify it for beginner cooks in hopes that it gets them into the kitchen and stop ordering out or getting take out food. I garentee that in the end it will taste so home made that grandma will aprove.

Pasta Fagioli

what you will need:

some olive oil

1 carrot

2 cloves of garlic

1 small onion or a half of a large one (doesn't matter what kind you use, but yellow onions are best)

a handfull of fresh parsley

1 can of chicken stock or about 10 to 12 ounces if you buy a big box of it.

2 cans of cannellini beans

half a box of pasta (preferably Ditalini or small shells if your store is lame -  )

mince or chop up the garlic. use a potato pealer to shave up some carrot like you would for a salad about half a cup is good. chop up the parsley.

add some olive oil to your pot on a low flame. then add the carrot and onion to the pot. stir it untill the onion gets clearish. now add the garlic and half of the parsley. stir and cook it untill the garlic gets brownish.

now add the 2 cans of beans and the chicken stock. don't drain the beans, add the juice and the thick stuff at the bottom. use one of the empty cans from beans to add 2 cans of water. stir until well blended.

cook on a low fire for an hour. you will find that there will be some "starch" that will float to the top of the soup...remove starch every 15 mins with a spoon.

about 20 mins before the main soup is done, put up a small pot of boiling water for the pasta.

cook pasta for 10 to 15 mins depending on how soft you like your pasta.

add the rest of the parsley to the soup to add flavor and color. add salt to taste.

ladle the bean soup into bowls and then add some pasta to it with a straining spoon.

serve with garlic bread and salad for a hardy meal.

(nothing wrong with grated parmesan cheese sprinkled on top of soup...adds flavor without a ton of salt.)

hope you enjoy,

Harry


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 24, 2011)

My mom has a couple really good recipes. I'll get them from her and send 'em your way.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 24, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Dear me, so excited now, hear that Yen, some chicken receipes coming too! :lol:


 :chef: Hmmmm... i can use some for the restaurant :clap:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks Harry, will try it, Deby, can't wait, Yen, u have to split profits


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 25, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> ......Yen, u have to split profits


Me restaurant got to sell the soup first


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 25, 2011)

Phil, where is the soup? :mellow:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 25, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Phil, where is the soup? :mellow:


Right here, Rebecca!

1 tight, "regular" cabbage, about 11/2lbs, cored and shredded.

2 quarts of stock. Chicken works well, but beef is stronger. If all else fails, toss in a few cubes of beef or chicken bouillon into plain water.

2/3 cup tomato juice or open a can of diced tomatoes and use the juice, which is a bit thicker

3 grated apples (use a grater with large teeth or a food processor with a grating attachment. There's a lot of grating in this recipe). Granny Smith are good.

Pepper and salt to taste.

Simmer everything in a large pot for about 1/2 hour. It will be smelling cabbagey by then. The easiest way to serve it is with a bowl of sugar and lemon juice in a gravy boat so that people can add as much as they like to create their own "sweet and sour" combo.

O.K. I showed you mine, so you show me yours!  

.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 9, 2011)

ok, this is my fathers receipe and if you love soup, u will love this.

Irish sweet and sour soup!

1 nice medium head cabbage chopped up, but not small pieces

1 16 oz can stewed tomatoes or any canned tomatoes

1 1/2lb beef stew meat , cut into 1" cubes

1/2 cup sugar

1/2 cup lemon juice

couple beef boullion cubes

salt and pepper.

Start by browning your beef stew meat in large kettle, may need a little olive oil if meat is very lean, brown this and when getting to dry, add 1/2 cup water and continue cooking until dry again, deglaze pan with another 1/2 cup water. This is where all your beefy flavor comes into play, without browning your stew meat, you will not get the same flavors. When you have done this twice, add the amount of water you want for your soup, I dont measure, just go by looks, sorry, that's what old adults do.... Make sure when it comes to a boil, you remove the foam that floats to the top, then add the tomatoes &amp; cabbage and simmer for a couple hours on lowest heat. 1/2 hr. before dinner is ready to serve, add the sugar and lemon juice and boullion cubes, taste and add your salt and pepper, stir really good and dissolve the cubes and salt and pepper. Taste and add more sugar or and lemon to taste, you will know when the flavor of sweet and sour stew is right, it will be just sweet and sour!!! Taste better the next day and the juice is good as a hot drink.

This stew is fab with big hunks of bread and butter.... yummy for my tummy :tt2:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 9, 2011)

ok, next!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 9, 2011)

Phil, u gonna try it? :chef:


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't know about Phil, but I'm cooking your soup tonight.

I going to make a meal out of it like you said with some fresh baked bread.

Wish me luck.

Harry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh Boy! r u making bread too? I'll be right over! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 10, 2011)

ok, continuing our food thread from the FLY ONE!

Home cooking here is fattening Phil... Last weekend, all the kids and grandkids and sister came over, they wanted ....

Don't look Yen.... :lol:  "Chicken and dumplings" and I made a rabbit salad to go with it, and not a bowl of either was left!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 15, 2011)

So who has tried the soup receipes?


----------

